# WHy are some members avatars bigger than others ?



## SimplyAmorous

This is probably a silly question but it makes no sense to me, no matter what Pic I use my avatar is smaller than other members, this is NOT fair ! I am annoyed .

Look at Heartsbeatings avatar, and Triumphs in comparison to mine on this thread , why are their squares bigger .... what gives ?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/32882-i-might-have-manned-up.html#post447317


----------



## nice777guy

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is probably a silly question but it makes no sense to me, no matter what Pic I use my avatar is smaller than other members, this is NOT fair ! I am annoyed .
> 
> Look at Heartsbeatings avatar, and Triumphs in comparison to mine on this thread , why are their squares bigger .... what gives ?
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/mens-clubhouse/32882-i-might-have-manned-up.html#post447317


I thought you ladies said size isn't all that important!!!

:lol:


----------



## tacoma

Now I have avatar envy.

Thanks alot SA!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aug

born this way -- gaga


----------



## Almostrecovered

it's not the size of the avatar that is important, it's how the avatar is used that is


----------



## that_girl

:rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

Avatar size is directly related to the size of the bribe given to the moderator. 

Actually I suspect it has to do with the properties of your image. In your case I suspect that it appears smaller because it is a rectangle where the others you list are square.

Just a guess.


----------



## Chris H.

Yeah, amp's right. Max size is a square, something like 100x100 px. So if you upload a rectangle, you will not be using the full space available.


----------



## nice777guy

So, its more about "shape" than "size"?

OK - I've heard that before...


----------



## SimplyAmorous

First of all, Nice Guy -that 1st reply of yours had me almost rolling on the floor. It is a real wonder with the way I wrote this, it didn't dawn on me I might get a reply like yours, loved that. Size is darn important, isn't it ! 

And speaking of shapes, this still makes no sense to me ... Nice Guy's shape is SIMILAR to mine and his is BIGGER !! I know this sounds bad, you'll have to excuse me here. 

Looking at That Girls, hers is smaller too -but not at small as mine! (I measured it!) .


I guess some new uploads will be in order -soon - to get me a bigger one. Have to try some squares.


----------



## that_girl

Stop measuring my avatar! I feel violated.

:rofl:

Mine was rectangle too. My square ones are usually bigger.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

OK I took a bigger file picture , chopped it to a square -looks a little bigger, but geeze, look at the size of Chris H's square! I guess you gotta get it "just so" to maximize that entire little BOX. 

I really do have better things to do ! ha ha 

That girl --sorry for the violation, is that YOU & yours? Or a young Paul McCartney pic?!


----------



## that_girl

A young Paul and Linda pic <3 <3 <3 Love them!!

I should put up a pic of me and my lovah. loll I hate when people say, "lovah".

Some people's squares are just bigger than others. It's all part of life. Don't go comparing, you will be disappointed.


----------



## joe kidd

Just posting to see how big mine is. Gah! It's tiny!


----------



## Runs like Dog

Mine is a Lorentz function strange attractor so it has some quantum effects going on. It's neither bigger nor smaller until you look at it. Then it is.


----------



## Entropy3000

Some avatars are showers and others are growers


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Entropy3000 said:


> Some avatars are showers and others are growers


So what's yours showin' there Ent? It looks like the inside of a colon.


----------



## WadeWilson

I'm not concerned about the size of mine...
I just enjoy showing it off every chance I get.

~Confidence~


----------



## Entropy3000

Therealbrighteyes said:


> So what's yours showin' there Ent? It looks like the inside of a colon.


Ummmm. Entropy.


----------



## nice777guy

SimplyAmorous said:


> And speaking of shapes, this still makes no sense to me ... Nice Guy's shape is SIMILAR to mine and his is BIGGER !! I know this sounds bad, you'll have to excuse me here.


Would NEVER hear a guy say this!!!

Thank you!


----------



## nice777guy

Entropy3000 said:


> Some avatars are showers and others are growers


And don't forget about SHRINKAGE!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Ha ha ... This thread is representative of how a mind in the gutter works, isn't it. Leave it up to all you TAMers here. You guys crack me up. :rofl:


----------



## Amplexor

"I have a tiny Avatar, it's pathetic!"


----------



## Lon

my avatar is huge, but I know it won't fit in the box so I don't even bother trying.


----------



## Amplexor

Lon said:


> my avatar is huge, but I know it won't fit in the box so I don't even bother trying.


Sorry Lon, I'll see if we can provide you with a "Magnum" sized format.


----------



## heartsbeating

nice777guy said:


> So, its more about "shape" than "size"?
> 
> OK - I've heard that before...


----------

